# Jeff Powell Blood Moon fountain pen



## Lenny (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff Powell's Blood Moon blank from exoticblanks on a Rhodium Jr. Gent II fountain pen. I used several coats of CA for the finish, sanded with micro mesh pads, followed by plastic polish and then buffing with Xfine and fine using the methods George (Texatdurango) uses as he posted here 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55476&highlight=buffing+kicked+notch

Thanks to Jeff and Ed and Dawn for making them available! 

Thanks for looking !


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice job, Lenny!!

Really nice to see the INSIDE of one of Jeff's blanks, for a change!!  Moon is cool, too!!


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 6, 2010)

That looks awesome!! Just in time for Halloween...nice marketing idea!


----------



## Lenny (Oct 6, 2010)

My daughter is a big fan of the Twilight books! If this one doesn't sell by Christmas it'll find it's way under the tree with her name on it!  :biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL well if you sell it, you will just have to buy another blank...I am sure Ed & Jeff won't mind:biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Oct 6, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> LOL well if you sell it, you will just have to buy another blank...I am sure Ed & Jeff won't mind:biggrin:


 

That's the plan .... That is ALWAYS the plan !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Oct 6, 2010)

Great Looking Pen Lenny!  I love the blank and what you did with it.  Nice photos too.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 7, 2010)

Excellent job Lenny, it's a very cool looking pen.  I wish I could remember what and how to make those colors happen again.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 7, 2010)

Great looking pen.


----------



## wizard (Oct 7, 2010)

Beautiful pen! Love the colors. The moon and star series by Jeff is awesome.
Nice job turning and finishing!


----------



## ToddMR (Oct 7, 2010)

Lenny great pen.  My daughter loves the Twilight saga as well.  I bet your daughter will love it even if you have to make another lol.  You did a really good job on this pen.,


----------



## phillywood (Oct 7, 2010)

Lenny, that's very nice looking pen. I have a qsn. what's that figure under the moon the camel color shape or figure? Is that part of the grain or something that Jeff put into the blank?


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 7, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Lenny, that's very nice looking pen. I have a qsn. what's that figure under the moon the camel color shape or figure? Is that part of the grain or something that Jeff put into the blank?




Well, I thought it was obvious...a wolf howling at the moon.


----------



## phillywood (Oct 7, 2010)

well, I am sorry i don't see that, it looks like some kinda human or figure that they used to carve on the walls in the old time.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 8, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> I wish I could remember what and how to make those colors happen again!


 


ooooOOOOh don't say that!


----------



## Lenny (Oct 8, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Lenny, that's very nice looking pen. I have a qsn. what's that figure under the moon the camel color shape or figure? Is that part of the grain or something that Jeff put into the blank?


 
Looking at it now I probably should have arranged the photo differently to show the wolf in a better position!

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!


----------

